# beware the sativa-stretch ---------->>>



## indicat33 (May 16, 2014)

Here is my second run with this strain. I expected crazy stretching after my 1st run nearly grew through the roof. So my HID Lamp died 3 weeks in and i had to go out and get a quick fix in order to save my crop. Ended up with 3 65w CFL bulbs and large clamp-lamp reflectors. The plants were about 3 feet tall so I had to snap their meristem to even be able to start managing them using the new cfls. Now it is about 30 days later and they're
packing on the heat while staying no taller than 1.5 ft. on average. Cheers


----------



## indicat33 (May 16, 2014)

My Citrus-Candy phenotype -


----------



## indicat33 (May 16, 2014)

Top few inches of my biggest cola


----------



## indicat33 (May 27, 2014)

The whole cola-


----------



## indicat33 (May 27, 2014)

2 of my plants got the chop-


----------



## indicat33 (May 27, 2014)

The indica pheno, almost no stretch during flower, it's most Potent, leaving you in a state of Narcosis for hours... Nighttime use is best as it is a day-wrecker


----------



## indicat33 (May 27, 2014)

Same bud, from the side


----------



## ttystikk (May 27, 2014)

Very nicely done with the CFL lighting!


----------



## indicat33 (May 27, 2014)

Thanks bro, This grow had me biting my nails all through flower as this strain Stretched unbelieveably (Sativa Genes) and it was a Job getting enough light on the plants with these
65w Lamps. All worked out in the end though !


----------

